# Absence Confirmed?



## Keyry (Nov 25, 2020)

I checked my schedule and under my next Friday shift it says “Att- Absence Confirmed.” What does this mean?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 25, 2020)

Your schedule writer made a mistake.  Or has ESP.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Nov 26, 2020)

Someone made a mistake and marked you absent for that day by mistake. Go to HR to have it removed.


----------

